# Chaotic Cities



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Watching the stealth clipper speed away, Inquisitor Lord Black stood at the bridge of his private ship, with the short Pator Kurg at his side.
"Do you think they will survive, my lord?", asked the ancient priest, glancing up at the expressionless mask of the Inquisitor
Black turned away without making a sound.
-------------------------------------------------------
Stepping out of the clippers exit hatch, Acylote Vars grinned at the distant lights of the mighty armoured beometh Khornes Fury. Whirling round at a noise behind him, he relaxed when he saw it was one of the newbies.
"Get ready", the Acylote grunted. "We're walking straight into Hells mouth. Literally"
OOC: You are disguised as wandering cultists, with long black robes and staffs. The plan is to enter the city now before it moves off. Be careful of mutants!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek shuffled lightly on his feet, armor and boots hidden under a tattered cloak. The Skitarii felt his back softly, making sure his Hellgun was nearby. He wore a full-faced helmet, a Skitarii carapace piece. Zek had taken the earlier day to carefully rub dirt and filth into the outside parts of the helmet, and to change it's optics from warm red to a cold green color. He also added a simple LED emitter to the helmet, making it seem as though he had three eyes. A simple disguise, but effective.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Benidem gave Vars a quite nod and looked at the others about the lander He quickly glanced over the Psyker and shuddered. He once had the unpleasnt duty of guarding one during his service and the day that Psyker lost control was one that continued to haunt him. He locked eyes with Ruhtra he was never this close to a commisar his unit's never left the command post, a true coward, he hoped this one would prove worthwhile. He felt a bit vunerable sitting around so many with carapace armor but flak had it's own advantages he planned on using his mobility to stay alive. He quickly checked his weapons and folded his lasgun's stock and slung it under the cloak, tightend the silencer on his pistol and gaver a quick prayer to teh Emperor.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thelonis made a show of checking his gear as he did a quick surface scan of his "companions"; The Commisar's thoughts were energetic, with a hint of fear-of-failure beneath them; the various ex-guardsmen showed typical pre-mission jitters and nervous thoughts; and the Skitarii was filled with only cold efficiency and mental checks on his beloved gear. The psyker smirked to himself as he realised that the mission rested on their fairly diverse shoulders.

He picked up his staff, and hunched himself over as to appear old and feeble. He raised his mental defenses, cast a mind-illusion over his features to appear ancient and withered, and waited for the rest of the team to get ready for their entrance to the city...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ruhtra looked around himself slowly with his piercing blue eyes, taking in and analysing every detail of his surroundings. His staff was shorter than the others and secretly concealed his Power Sword, ready to activate at the flick of a switch. It was doubtful that he would use it though as he usually preferred to use his Boltpistol and deal with his targets with a few well placed head shots. He silently approved of the team, believing them trustworthy and was mildly disappointed that he would only get to execute some of them. He was most wary of the psyker however and severely doubted that he would make it back alive. . .


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thelonis turned and winked knowingly at Commisar, then went back to his mental scanning of the area for any hostiles nearby with intent to harm the party...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek tightened his webbing slightly under the cloak, his mechadendrite snaking around his armor. He subconciously checked all of his equipment, then stepped forward, the powdered bone and dust crunching merrily under his boots. His HUD flashed into existance, auto-checks on all his augmetics popping up over a targeter. He panicked for a second as a dozen hostile icons flashed onto his vision, then relaxed as he realized they were the rest of his team. He swapped the angry red icons to the cool blue "friendly" colors. Zek's armor hissed at the joints, then sealed, trapping him in the carapace suit. The undersuit was black, conforming to the shape of his body. The outer layer was a grubby grey color, which he had also scrubbed dirt into, making him look like one of the foul Chaos warriors. His webbing hung on his thin frame, making him look larger then he was. A pack filled with his engineering kit was slung over his back, half filled with lockbreaker and hacking tools, the other half holding a rechargable Hellgun Mark V power cell. A secondary pack strapped to the bottom of his backpack was filled to the brim with C-12. That amount of explosives could blow a hole in a battleship hull. Zek was confident. He continued forward toward the massive floating city, isolating his audio feed and selecting a particularly thumping piece of flip music from his HUD's library. He pulled his Hellgun off his back, cocking the weapon and attaching the power feeds to his pack.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Standing up from his seat behind the flight deck, Proctor Iarus Taruon walked out on to the hellish world, the oppressive air of the place felt almost as heavy as the gravity to the low-grav worlder. But he was here to on a mission for the Imperium, and, by the Emperor, he would see it done.​Checking the breakaway section he had installed on his power maul to disguise it as a staff he also felt something else. It wasn't only the tainted air and heavy gravity that pressed on him but also the ostracism he felt from the military men in this little group. Especially that commissar, he had only met a few, thankfully, but all of them had turned out to be nothing more than loud, jumped up trigger fingers with a superiority complex the size of a Titan.​And the psyker, the psyker just made him nervous. They were hassle enough normally, but to take one into a walking hive full of chaos worshiping loonies was just asking for trouble, if any one asked him. But no one had, military types never asked the Arbites, just told them to keep the civies in line and to stay out of their way.​As the group marched towards the city Iarus checks his weapons, his trusty riot gun and auto pistol, making sure they were well concealed, with extra ammo in easy reach, he hoped he packed enough, Emperor only knows if he would be able to get more. After his weapons, he checks on his other gear, the restraints, forensics kit and various other items he had brought, ensuring that the loose tunic he wore over his carapace kept their outlines hidden. Satisfied, he wraps the dirty cloak around him and pulls the hood over his head.​


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek turned his head, the green-lit visor of his helmet shining dully back on his comrades. The powered segments of his armor, the outer portions of the grey plates, hissed quietly. His armor was still powering up, the final checks ticking off in his HUD. The sights on his rifle clicked and clacked as they adjusted, and his shoulder lamp flicked on and off, followed by all his helmet filters. The party behind him was rendered in infrared, energy signatures, night vision, preysight, and finally in psyvision. One of the members lit up like a beacon, and Zek realized the man was a psyker. The Skitarii tensed automatically, his mind rebelling at the presence of a witch in their midst. A second member seemed to be in standard Guard uniform, his HUD flicked through the wargear the man was carrying. An Arbites stood with him, carrying the distinctive power maul. The fourth had a Commissar's look about him, Zek's fingers strayed unconciously to his arm, where the cog-and-skull insignia was tattooed below 01-75, his number. He gulped, and turned back toward the city, rechecking his weapon.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra collected his various thoughts into the corner of his mind; he wanted to concentrate on the task at hand and not let his imagination wonder. The cloak he was wearing was joined around the waist and his hood was raised, concealing his Boltgun which was slung over his left shoulder and adjusting his appearance to be more suitable for their disguise, particularly with his bionic eye. After checking his knife was safe and secure on his hip Vakra flexed the fingers of his left hand, making sure the bionics were sufficiently active and wouldn't deter him. After he was content with his appearance and equipment his mind began to wonder about what lay for them in the city.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Commissar Ruhtra saw the psyker wink at him and anger boiled in him. If he had been in his old regiment he would have been severely flogged but Ruhtra forced himself to calm down. It wouldn't do to make any enemies now right at the beginning of the mission, and he had had too many experiences of Guardsmen always shooting at the closest targets to him to know that he generally wasn't liked.
"This city is called Khorne's Wrath?" he said to the Acolyte "Does that mean they will all be followers of the Blood God. I ask because it may be difficult to conceal our presence if surrounded by Tzeentch cultists. I would also like to take this opportunity to thank you and the Inquisitor again for this job. You don't know what it means to me... And the others of course. . .


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"I'd give my life if thats whats asked." He chimed in quietly. "So commisar why is it your here? With all due respect sir a suicide mission to prove oneself to the Emporer seems a bit below one of your station." He said pulling his hood over his head and making sure his robes hide all his gear.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek's helmet chirped as it registered audio. The flip music shut off, and Zek sighed, exasperated. He heard the commissar begin to speak. 

"-don't know what this means to me, and to the others of course."

The Skitarii breathed in, his respirator hissing quietly. He turned back to the rest of the squad again, sizing up the wordy men. The one was a Guardsman, older then Zek, and the speaker was the commissar, slightly younger. Zek's HUD immediately registered their vital organs, and he estimated to himself how quickly the Mark V could kill them. He shook his head in slight disapproval, the motion exaggerated by the powered segments of his armor. His cloak was ill-fitting, making his instinctive movements off-balance and clumsy, messing up his carefully practiced motions and lines of sight. He would have preferred to go without it, but the black-brown garment obscured his outline well enough for him to decide throwing it away was not a preferrable option. His pack was also a source of his irritation. The fourty-five kilo pack was meant to snap onto the backplate of his armor, using a large quick-release. The cloak interferred with it, and he had to tie a long black cord around it, carrying what was meant to be a part of his armor like a backpack. 

Zek coughed lightly. He had rubbed filth into the filters of his respirator, making the breaths sound heavy and wet. The dust in the planet's soil had already coated his boots and the plates on his legs. He would have to clean his armor for days when this op was over. He turned away from the chatty troopers and flicked open his combat record, turning on his armor's cameras and recording devices. The suit would see everything he did, and record everything. Shots fired, shots hit, ordinance used, locks, hacks, and all the files he opened. He could review past assignments at his leisure. 

Zek clucked his tongue, turned the flip music back on, and careful that his suit's filters kept the noise from escaping the helmet, moved on, continuing toward the city.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

After staring at the Commissar for several long moments, Vars replied sarcasticly, "Lets see. It's called _Khornes Fury_. And look, if you look closer, you can see the red armour plates. And the rather charming watchtower in the shape of a daemon. So yeah, I would say there are Khornite cultists on board." Snorting, he kept walking, pausing only to throw a throwing disc at a mutated scurry thing that darted from behind a rock.
"Look, dinner."
OOC: :grin:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thelonis stepped over the still twitching creature, and the briefest of glances revealed it was just... wrong. It might have been the local equivalent of a prey-rodent at one time, but no longer; _Something_ had fused the vermin with a cockroach-like insect. The result was suitably unpleasant, with too many legs and wicked mandibles. He brought the butt of his staff down on what passed for the creature's head, and moved on...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Hey!", Vars shouted after him. "That was my dinner!"
Muttering to himself, he picked up the remains of the mutated thing, sniffed it, and bit off a leg.
"Blaaaarrrggghh! Disgusting! And I thought the stuff I ate on Catachan was bad!"
Looking up, he saw how close they had got to _Khornes Fury_.
"Right, crew. We go to the entrance, and try and bluff our way through. Just say you are devout servants of the Blood God, and they should let you through. Hopefully."


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra strode on silently, glancing around the area. He found it very peculiar when Vars started to eat the horrid mutant, _he really is quite odd._ The Skitarii, Zek, was also very quiet, and he kept fidgeting with his cloak; obviously all his equipment wasn't suited to this style of dress. Vakra walked over to Zek's direction, who's mind seemed to be drifting, and asked him if he had any kind of experience with this kind of mission.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Trying to avoid looking disparagingly at the commissar, Iarus asked, "And if they don't believe us? We won't pass anything more than the most cursory inspection. And I don't thing that play acting falls within this group's specialties."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Commissar Ruhtra looked back at Iarus.
"Maybe you cannot play act but I can certainly mimic a blood-crazed maniac." He said scathingly. He had chosen to ignore the Vars' comments yet he had still been shocked by his devouring of the impure creature. Ruhtra took a deep breath then flipped up his staff and lightly scraped the tiny point of his power sword not concealed against his cheek causing a slight trickle of blood.
"Couldn't hurt." He shrugged, "Though it does feel bad damaging my _pristine_ features." He gave a smug smile and sped up his pace. . .


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek stopped dead as Vakra spoke to him.

"Any experience?" the Skitarii replied, his voice made dull and metallic by the rebreather. He adjusted his pack. "Yes, you could say that. Trained with the 71st Maniple on Mars. Sabotage, combat engineering, repair, and hacking. EOD too, that's my specialty. I'm good with things that go bang."

He patted the secondary pack on his back. "C-12. Good stuff."

Zek felt a little more relaxed now that he was talking, at least. The Mechanicus priests he served with all seemed to regard him as an annoyance in some way. He dipped low, into a crouch, dipping his gauntleted hand into the dusty earth and smearing it over his armor. His mood was improving, at least. The city loomed above them. He stepped around a rock, none too pleased to find a splattered, dessicated mutant. Zek nudged the remains with his boot. 

"Looks like somebody fell." the Skitarii remarked, looking up at the massive wall of the city's hull. He adjusted the strap on his Hellgun, moving it to an easier grip.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Well, yeah. I may be a bit hard for you guys to do that. Except for you, Commissar, of course." said Vars, throwing a mock salute. "I, on the other hand, have had some experiance of posing as cultists, so I will be the talker, thank you very much."
////////////////////////////////////////////////
Back on the ship, Inquisitor Black was reviewing a data file about the Dark Mechanicus. Tapping his teeth, he turned the page, showing a picture that looked like the _Khornes Fury_.
"Well, well Barukk, haven't you found some clever friends," he murmered.
Closing the book, he turned to see a servitor trundle in.
"IR, WE HAVE BEEN MONITERING INFILGROUP XZII. THEY ARE NEARLY AT THE CITY. DO YOU WISH TO CONTACT ACOLYTE VARS?" it montoned.
"Yes, get him on his long-range voxcaster.Now! I have found out something important."
////////////////////////////////////////////////
Nodding as he listened to a voxcaster head-set, Vars turned to the others.
"Righto. We seem to have a problem here. Keep your eyes peeled for any wierd-looking guard servitors, OK?"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek boosted his scanners, then cursed lowly. The metal of the city confused his auspex. He turned around slowly, making sure none had snuck up on the group, before kneeling at the base of a mound.

"Guard post, the bridge to the city's right ahead, maybe two hundred meters."


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Good, lets move out, as they say in the Guard", said Vars.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Benidem looked at Vars Varz and rolled his eyes under the hood. _I can't believe he just said that._ He moved over to the side of hte group and ever fifth step or so checkeing the right flank. He had no intention of being ambushed this early in the mission.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra picked up his pace a little and moved over to the right, across from Benidem but slightly behind, also keeping an eye on their surroundings. He took out his Bolter and held it casually in his hands, once again checking on the scope.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

"Wierd-looking guard servitors", Thelonis thought to himself, "What exactly constitutes 'wierd' in servitor fashion these days? Those poor souls have been used in any number of..."

By this time, the small group had reached the end of the line of pilgrims/cultists waiting for access to the mounting station to the rolling city. Luckily, the group didn't stick out, as their fellow "devotees" seemed to be a mix of rebel PDF soldiers, tribal wildmen from the wilderness, and assorted mutants in varying degrees of undress. At the head of the line he could vaguely make out several human-sized shapes in blood-red carapace armour, as well as what he took for the local canine equivalent, each about the size of a mastiff. As they moved even closer, he could now make out the "dogs" were actually far more horrific than mere canines- They appeared to have human heads surgically-attached to a robotic dog-shaped chasis. By the way the Hu-dogs were sniffing the pilgrims, they apparently had cybernetically augmented senses. Without warning, three of the Hu-dogs launched themselves on one of the waiting pilgrims, sprouting various mechandrites sporting serated blades. The screaming pilgrim was horrifically ripped asunder, and it's head was brought to one of the carapace-armoured figures, who placed it on a huge pile of similarly severed heads that stood beside the mounting station.

"Ahhh... THOSE wierd guard servitors", he whispered to himself...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Yeah, that was what I was talking about", muttered Vars dryly.
"Just don't look at the guards, and hopefully we can get on before dark." Pulling his hood over his head, he hunched his back and shuffled into the line.
"Oh, and I have trick for those servitors too", he muttered, grinning evilly.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek killed the flip music for the second time, taking a moment to breath in quietly. He fingered a few of the straps on his gear, making sure the cloak hid them all well enough. He pulled the oversized hood over his head, so only the three green optics were visible from the outside.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The commissar lowered his eyes and trudged forwards silently. One hand was holding the staff with a finger lightly resting on the concealed switch of the Power Sword while the other was inside his robes, hovering just a few millimetres from his Boltpistol. Just as they were beginning to near the strange guards for the first time this mission Ruhtra felt a twang of fear. What would they do if they were found out? How would they survive? Somehow he doubted their ability to fight them off. . .


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

As they came to the entrance Vakra made sure he hid his Bolter, though still in a position to be utilised quickly. Beside Zek, the rogue guardsmen kept to himself and carried on walking, at a slower pace now though due to the queue. The slaughter of the pilgrim didn't particularly worry him; he just hoped they'd get through unscathed.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoping that the Acolyte was right, Iarus made sure he could draw his auto pistol quickly and hovered a finger near the activator of his power maul and thanked the Emperor that he had thought to load armor piercing rounds in his pistol. Anticipating the need to take enemies alive for questioning he had loaded his riot gun with electo-shock rounds. Fortunately, a magazine of buckshot was in easy reach.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek coughed quietly. The smell of the place was appalling. He made sure his hellgun was close at hand, and moved up as another cultist was granted access to the city-ship. One of the red-armored guards nudged the Skitarii with a gun barrel, exposing his augmetic arm. The guard chattered off a stream of rapid-fire lingua technis. Zek turned slowly, chittering in the odd cant of the Mechanicus. The man gestured, and Zek indicated his chest, left arm, right leg, and his back. A second burst of machine-code passed between the two, and the guard gestured with his arms, both of which were replaced by black augmetics above the elbow. Zek nodded. The men exchanged weapons for a moment, each looking over the other's hellgun with a practised eye. The weapons changed hands again, and with a short bark of binary, Zek walked past the Guard, standing at the edge of the boarding ramp to _Khorne's Fury_, waiting for the others.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thelonis hobbled up to the next guard in line, carefully keeping his appearance that of an elderly cripple. The guard moved inspect him, prodding him roughly with his hellgun. With a surge of psychic power Thelonis filled the guard's mind with the urgent need to relieve ALL bodily wastes immediately. As the guard's eyes crossed, he hurredly gestured at Thelonis to join the cleared pilgrims as he dived behind the pile of severed heads, much to the amusement of his fellow guards. A Hu-dog that looked a bit TOO curiously at the hunched psycher suddenly felt the need to start a brawl with it's closest fellow, which drew several other Hu-dogs into the bloody scrum.

Thelonis then hobbled over and waited beside the robed Skitarii for the rest of the party to be cleared for boarding...


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra maintained his casual approach as he was looked over by the guards. After murmuring a couple of things they let him pass; he made a mental note to thank Thelonis for occupying the Hu-dogs and joined his fellows. Although he had a dreadful feeling that someone was glaring at him from behind.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Commissar Ruhtra stepped forwards and him and a guard locked eyes. After a full minute of them trading their best and most powerful glares the guard let him through. Joining the others he relaxed somewhat, pleased at getting through, though he kept a hand on his Boltpistol just incase. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Coming up to the guards, Vars swore silently when he saw that the Hu-dogs had stopped fighting. Pulling something out of his pocket, he dropped in on the ground behind him when the guards weren't looking.
As the thing scurries towards the guards, the Hu-dogs went crazy, snapping at each other in their haste to catch it. Grinning, Vars sidled past the guards, and sttood waiting for the others.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Smiling to himself, Iarus slipped past the now distracted guards. He had seen enough riots in his time to know that the best place to hide in a confused situation is in plain sight. The guards were too distracted by the violent movement of the dogs to pay attention to one robed figure slipping past.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Taking advantage of the Acolyte's distraction Benidem slipped by moving as quickly as he could without being suspicous.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek turned, making sure the group was through, then set off up the boarding ramp. The metal creaked under the heavy SPA-(D) carapace armor, but his sensors told him it would hold. His thoughts wandered now that they were through the barricade. The tech-priests on Mars had referred to him as "Spad", a result of the armor's acronym. Semi-Powered Assault armor, Demolition. He looked up at the massive gates to the city, silently calculating how much composition C it would take to vaporize them.

His hellgun was warm to the touch, the power cell on his back humming quietly as it generated power. He could turn it off, to move silently, but it meant his ammunition was finite, and his armor would be only 85% as effective. Zek walked through the gates, and into _Khorne's Fury_, one hand on the pistol grip of his Hellgun, the other on the butt of his sidearm.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Passing each member, Vars quietly gave each of them a tiny voxcaster.
"For communication. In ear." he muttered.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thelonis looked at the tiny device and smirked; He was already tuned into the minds of the party, and it was only out of professionial courtesy that he didn't delve deeper. But that commisar beared watching - at least on the mental side. The Commisariat was known to execute psykers for even LOOKING at them a bit strangely...

Thelonis keyed the vox-unit. 
"So... What now, Vars?"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek looked from the vox-bead, to Vars, then back to the tiny device. He put it in the pocket of his fatigues, turned off. His helmet had a much stronger vox-system. He scanned for frequencies until the Inquisitorial channel appeared on his HUD. Zek attached his personal system to the signal, piggybacking on the frequency. He turned as the psyker began to speak.

"So... What now, Vars?"


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra placed the vox-bead in his ear and slowed his pace to allow the people and mutants past coming from the opposite directon. He was about to talk when he heard someone steal his question; leaving him to patiently wait for the answer.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Commissar took the voxcaster and nodded in thanks. He listened to the psyker's question and while they waited for an answer he thought about his past experiences with the sanctioned witches. Ruhtra had worked with three of them over his lifetime and he had been forced to execute two of them. The other had been very helpful though in the location and destruction of a Tzeentch cult and so Ruhtra hoped that this one would be as trustworthy, he was hoping to refrain from any executions while on this mission. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Well, the first thing we have to do is find a pub", Vars murmered.
"I need a drink. And we can find out where this city is heading, and the movements of the other cities while I have a drink."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Commissar Ruhtra restrained from giving out an exasperated sigh. He didn't approve of drinking yet decided to avoid confronting Vars about it. As they found the pub and entered Ruhtra made sure to keep his eyes moving and take note of everything he saw. He was just looking behind him when a massive giant in gleaming armour strode past him, hitting him hard in the shoulder as he went. The blow knocked the air out of Ruhtra and caused him to stumble backwards and suddenly his pistol was out and pointing at the back of the man's head. Quickly before he could shoot the Commissar slipped it back in his pocket and hoped any who saw wouldn't bring it to giant's attention. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Heading for the bar, Vars shoved a small mutant out of his way as he sat down.
"A large container of your worst beer, mister", he said to the bartender, who grunted and poured him a jug.
Turning to the guy next to him, he raised his jug and said, "Can I buy you a drink? You look thirsty."
The man turned around, all five eyes blinking, and lisped, "Thure. Hey, you're not from around here, are you?"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek moved slightly, avoiding the Marine as it shouldered it's way out of the bar. He passed a wobbling mutant, clearly drunk on whatever passed for liquor on this world. The mutant handed Zek a mug of brown paste before toppling over, to the jeers of his comrades. The Skitarii sniffed the concoction, then pulled a detox tablet from his belt, dropping it into the mug. It hissed and burned as all the contaminants were boiled away, leaving him with half a mug. Zek's lip curled in distaste, but he sat at the bar next to Vars and peeled off his helmet, setting in carefully on the bar in front of him, revealing light brown hair and blue eyes. He sipped the drink, finding it uncomfortably similar to the motor incense used on the Titan Forges' machinery.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Grinning at Zek, Vars said, "Met my friend Huit yet? He's one of the engineers that look after the steering columns." The mutant hiccuped and lisped, 
"Thiright! I'm one of the motht important people on thith thity! I thteer us everywhere! Next we're heading to the Gurruth Volcanoes! Whheee!"
After staring at the passed-out mutant, Vars turned to Zek and grinned.
"Cool".


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra walked over to Zek and Vars. Stepping over a couple of unconscious mutants on the way. He ordered a drink and started drinking it. It wasn't too bad, no need to remove drain half the cup before it's even touched your lips in any case.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek tried not to breath. His HUD had transferred from his helmet to his retinas, and it displayed an interesting level of toxins in the air. The Skitarii threw back the rest of his drink and set the mug down, quickly picking up his helmet and sealing it again. His armor chirped, registering the seal, and he gasped at the purified air. The Magos had always told him that as tough as he was, his augmetics could only filter so much of the toxic waste out of the air. He laid his elbows on the bar, breathing deeply, while one of his mechadendrites snaked across his armor to adjust the air flow. The Magos had been hesitant to upgrade his legions with the extra limbs, but Zek and his fellows had been thankful for the mechanical appendages on more then one occasion. 

His optics clicked and whirred as they changed focus, matching his own vision. He turned to his comrades at the bar.

"What now?"


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thelonis clicked his vox-bead. 
"I've picked up several thought-strings about a 'Feast of Bones' that will be happening soon which seems to be of some importance to the locals. Also, there are thought-strings about a 'Herr Doktor' who seems to generate feelings of great respect from the abhuman population. Which should we look in to in greater depth?"
The psyker made show of drinking from a jug of liquor that no one actually saw him buy...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"This 'Feast of Bones' sound interesting, I think Inquisitor Black would want to know about that", muttered Vars into his vox.
"But first, everyone spread out and ask about this 'Feast' and our good Dokter. And see if you can find out about the other three big cities, _Tzeentchs Pyre_, _Nurgles Plaguecity_, and _Slaaneshs Pleasure_. The Inquisitor wants to know their movements".
He turned to see a drunken mutant staring at him.
"What you looking at?", Vars snarled.
The mutant grinned slyly, and threw up all over Vars boots.
"Uuuaarrgh.."


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra tried to stifle a laugh, and failed. He earned a glare from Vars for it but he didn't care. It's not everyday a mutant hurls on an Acolyte.

After regaining control of himself he headed over to a table where three beautiful creatures were talking. They wore a scarce amount of clothing, purple hair and razor teeth. Vakra was enticed..


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek followed Vakra's line of sight to the table. He winced at the sight of the three. The Skitarii caught Vakra's eye for a moment, giving a slight shake of the head. He whispered through the vox, knowing that while his armor was sealed, the others' vox-beads could be overheard.

"_Mutants._"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

A butch of angry mutants burst into the bar, bellowing, "Golbrak! Where the hell are you!"
The mutant who had throw up on Vars's boots raised his head and bellowed back happily, "Yah, I'm 'ere! 'o wants to know?"
"The Dokter wants yah, you low-life piece of scurrier droppings! That slave you sold him died of a heart attack when he saw the Experiment Chamber! He wants his money back!", bellowed the leader.
The mutant called Golbrak blatched, seemingly having an attack of sobriety. He shot out of his seat, dodged the Marine, and headed out the back. The other mutants charged after him, knocking over some patrons, who started fighting, which all devolved into a large barfight.
"Letss get outa here!", Vars shouted to the others, before fighting his way to the door.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thelonis calmly got to his feet and dispelled the illusionary beer he had been holding. A large mutant with four arms swung a chair at the psyker, but he deflected it with his telekinetic abilities, sending it flying into a mutant who had been about to stab the Commisar from behind with a broken bottle. He then drove a hammer of pure telekinetic force right into the four-armed freak's genitals, which lifted the brute off his feet and sent him tumbling over a table, howling in agony. Thelonis then made his way to the door, easily flicking thrown projectiles and brawling mutants and cultists out of his way.

"Now... Who's idea was it to go pub-crawling?", he said with a smirk to Vars.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek shouldered roughly past the melee erupting in the bar, his mechadendrites impaling the single mutant standing near the door. He walked onto the street, pushing the mutant off the mechadendrites with his booted foot. The creature moaned once, and a blade extended from the nearest mechadendrite with a sickening _shunk_. It smashed downwards, stabbing the mutant through the head.

"Vars'. But it was something." he said, wiping the blade on the mutant's shirt.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ruhtra clenched his teeth in minor annoyance at having his life saved by the psyker but dismissed it quickly as he saw one mutant pull out a lasgun and send a volley of shots in his direction. The Commissar leapt to the ground as three mutants brawling around him collapsed from the lasers.
"Oi if they're allowed guns then so are we!" Shouted Ruhtra just as he drew his boltpistol and started firing. At such close range the heavy calibre bullets easily punched through the mutants and often took out two at a time. By the time Ruhtra had reached the door he had blasted holes through well over twice as many as he had needed to to reach the door and was obviously relishing the opportunity to release his frustration on people. . .


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Vakra watched, bereft as the carnage ensued all around him. He saw Ruhtra wasting ammo on several mutants. It all seemed a bit pointless to him. Nevertheless, he didn't want to be the odd one out so he unholstered his Bolter and sent a couple of rounds flying whilst he walked out of the bar.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Benidem shrugged. "When on Terra....." He spun around drawing his knife in a reverse grip and stab the closest mutant in the back. He saw one running toawrds the commisar so he triped the mutant letting it fall onto his knife before finishing it off. "These guys are terrible fighters." He says into his micro bead. He mannaged to off two more muntants before leaving the bar and sheathing his knife. "I love my job." He whisperes into the micro bead.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Dodging and weaving, Vars managed to get outside, to relative safety. He grunted with annoyence when he saw the recruits wasting ammo.
"Oi! What happened to a low profile?", he said into the vox bead.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOGM: Uh, anyone still want to do this?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

((OOC: I've been waiting for other people to post...maybe they're waiting too?))

Zek turned slowly.

"They started it." he said smoothly, pointing to the dead mutant behind him. He swapped power feeds to his weapon, letting the small charge after the battle disperse.

"So, are we going to a party?"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Discovering that there was some blood on his robes, Vars wiped it off.
"First we need to transmit the...", and he trailed off as he reliased that they were being watched. Five ogryns were standing just down the street, escorting a small, weasily-looking man.
One of the ogryns wandered over.
"Me master want to know what you talkin' 'bout", rumbled the monster.
OOGM: Shouldn't be too hard to lie to an ogryn:grin:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek canted softly to himself in binary, scrubbing a patch of filth on the side of his Hellgun.

"Wha was that, tinny?" slurred the Ogryn.

"Logorithmic functions, designed to solve complex equations on laser bloom. It helps me relax."

The Ogryn's mouth dropped a fraction. It blinked slowly.

"Numbers." said Zek. The monster nodded, turning to the weasly man.

"He counting." it rumbled.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOGM: I go, I come back! School started over herealcoholic, and I've been too busy to sit down and type...
IGM: Walking over to the small man, Vars held up his hands in peace as he found himself sorrounded by a forest of gun barrels.
"What do ye want?", monotoned the man.
"Well, we are new to this town, and wondered if you could tell us the way to the Dokter? I have a job for him."
The man looked up, his hood falling back.
"I think I take you to him", grated the Dokters voice from the vox-grill attached to its face.
"You see, I am him, and he is me."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Is it just me or does everyone else have a bad feeling about this?" He mutters to himself. Benidem was new to this whole infilrating a moving city for an Inquisitor thing but he had a pretty good idea that when the guy your sapposed to kill finds you first it's a bad thing.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Commissar Ruhtra smirked as he heard the others claim he was wasting ammo. The truth was that he was holding enough ammo to last a few days of sustained fire and he greatly doubted the likelihood of running out. He found it odd having to be so wary of the Ogryns for even though he usually preferred to join squads of regular men so as to be even more intimidating towards them he had still led many groups of the brutish monsters into battle when against a particularly dangerous enemy army. He was even more taken aback by the Dokter for it appeared he was not only a follower of the Dark Powers but also heavily augmented. Ruhtra vowed to keep a close eye on him and be ready to strike at a moments notice. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Well", said Vars, coming closer to the Dokter, "I serve Lord Zarash, from the city _Garrumashs Hate_, which you probably have never heard of. He asked me to give you this". He handed the Dokter a package. "He said it needs to opened under controlled conditions or something. It might intrest you. You can have it for free, in return for some future jobs."
As they walked away, Vars hissed, "Run. There's a bomb in the package set to go off in, uh, about now, actually..."
A large explosion went off behind them, taking out the Dokter, the Ogryns, and a large section of the street.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek's antiblast visor kicked in automatically, protecting him from blindness as he turned to watch the detonation. A pall of smoke drifted skyward from the crater left in the street, the surrounding buildings covered in horrific stains.

"We might want to go." said Zek, hearing the shouts and enraged bellows of mutants converging on the blast site.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"No!", said Vars.
"We should run _towards_ the explosion, so no one will suspect us. But I think i should explain the plan a bit. The Dokter is the sorta driver of this city, so without him the city will stop for a short period while they fight over who will become the next Dokter, thus allowing Inquisitor Black to attack in a very presice way. I have to vox him the coordinates first, then we get the hell off this cursed city."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Benidem dived for cover once Vars told him about the bomb. "Well then lets hurry up and get off this forsaken place!" Benidem hissed moving towards teh explosion.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ruhtra laughed with joys as he saw the spectacular explosion. He had been the cause of quite a few in his time as a Commissar and relished the sight of them. Following Vars' order he sprinted into the dreary smoke and caught up with the Acolyte.
"How are we going to get off of this city, sir?" questioned Ruhtra. . .


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

"Jump?" suggested Zek. His equipment contained a grav-chute. He cursed lowly as he realized the futility of this for the rest of the squad.

"Perhaps a ship? I saw several hangars on the way in."


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Vars turned off his vox.
"Okay gang, just gave the Inquisitor the coordinates. Now, lets find us a way off this scrap-heap."


----------

